
Mechanical Sympathy: HTTP/2.0? - luu
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!searchin/mechanical-sympathy/http/mechanical-sympathy/CWyAD-oF9Uw/ycO0vxGqMvsJ
======
copsarebastards
Here's the cost of releasing an HTTP/2 standard that sucks. I'd say more, but
PHK said it better here:

[https://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/ietf-http-
wg/2014AprJun...](https://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/ietf-http-
wg/2014AprJun/0815.html)

------
politician
TLDR: Enqueue work items into per-connection queues and process sequentially;
use a pool of work-stealing threads to harvest work from the per-connection
queues to optimize the case where slow work items block. A promise to report
back on how well it worked out. Dated 5/1/14\. No response as of 1/13/15.

~~~
derefr
In other words, treat HTTP like the de-facto OSI-layer-5 protocol it is, with
packets being decoded into a ring buffer and various drivers at higher layers
then poll()ing or select()ing them into their processes.

Except that this is occurring in userspace for some reason, instead of just
having an HTTP driver in the networking stack like you can have e.g. an SCTP
driver in the networking stack.

